# Poaching



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone have any super sleuth ideas on how to catch a poacher  ? So far, our V is the only one who finds/tracks the evidence which is usually haphazardly left on the edge of the field or under some brush on the side of the road. We have spotted the poachers several times, I've gotten the license # off their truck, and I have been in contact with DNR & the sheriff. Is anyone familiar with Duke Energy? I can't seem to find information on hunting along power lines in SC. I know they allow hunting in accordance with DNR regs, but I'm not sure about easements etc. when it comes to the power lines. These guys are running deer at night along the lines. What pisses me off, aside from their disregard of DNR regs, safety, & season guidelines, is they top it off with poor hunting ethics. IMO, good hunting ethics involves proper disposal of your kill. Pumpkin ran ahead of me last week, I could see her crouched in the grass, she looked up at me, and proceeded to drag what was probably 200 lb deer up to my feet. She looked at me like "look what I found, ma!" Ugh! This is infuriating me.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Everything about this seems wrong. Have you notified the authorities? If you're looking to do some sleuthing on your own, you could set up a few trail cams to get some photographic evidence to present to them.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Poaching is NOT hunting. It is stealing. It is theft. It is dangerous. It is disgusting. It is many things but it is not hunting.

Because it may be potentially dangerous and or lethal to confront the poachers, the job of apprehending them is best left to your DNR & local law enforcement. They can turn their weapons on you just a easily as a deer. I caught poachers in the act accidentally one grouse hunting trip. 4 men and a boy with high powered rifles and me with my dog and a double barrel shotgun. I pretended to be dumb, they bought the act and I got out of there as quickly as I could. My life is worth more than my anger or indignation.

The more you and your neighbors complain the more likely the DNR &/or local law enforcement is to do something about it. See if you can arrange a meeting with your neighbors and the DNR to discuss the issue. The more often you and your neighbors call, whether to complain or to report poaching activity, the more likely you are to get action from the authorities.

Hope they capture and fully prosecute the criminals.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Kellygh

Leave the poachers to the authorities. Stay away from them, and the area they are poaching in.
They may have trip wires close to the ground to trip up the deer while running them, and Pumpkin could get tangled up in them. Loose coils of barbed wire are favored tools.
It's doubtful that they would actually shoot at you. Pumpkin is a different story altogether though, and could be the object of a warning to you.
Keep her and yourself safe, and just try to avoid the areas where the poaching is taking place. 
You've done more than what any resposible citizen should have been expected too.


----------

